# Cabelas Predator rods



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

What are your thoughts on these rods?.....Thanks.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Decent light weight Eruopean "carp rod" design,they are rated with the "test curve" method. I had a 2.5 TC predator That I used for ultralight surfcasting and tossing lures. nice rod for those applications mainly, a spinning setup.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

I have one that I tried with a spinner with 12 running line and 25lb shocker for Spanish/Bluefish. It allways grabed the shock knot at the first or second guide. It did much better with conventional, but being as long as it is and the distance to the reel seat it didn't fish well. It has gone back to the back of the stack of the rods I fish with. When it was windy casting it was not much fun either. Mine was an early one, I think the heavyest Cabelas had at the time. Being a freshwater rod it took extra care to keep it decent.
longcast


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Try braid with the spinning reel and it will be very smooth. They are good quality light rods. Can't be beat for their price, with the correct application.


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 28, 2007)

*predator for pompano*

I was just browsuing the cabelas site and took notice of the predator rods as well. they look promising. Can we get a full review? opcorn: 

What do you mean they are rated with the test curve method? what is that? Are they light in hand? tip heavy? how sensitive are they? do they offer good bite detection? please expound.

I'm on the market for a light pompano/whiting surf rod with a extrely soft/senstitive tip for detecting small bites and enjoying the fight of smaller fish.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The "test curve" involves the amount of weight it takes to bend the rod to the point that the tip is 90 degrees from the butt.

For the enjoyment of fighting small fish, the carp rod can't be beat. 

I have a 12 foot, 3# T.C., Shimano Tribal (now discontinued) with a Penn Slammer 360. The reel is loaded with 300 yds of 14# Fireline, and 25# mono shocker. A gentle overhead thump will send a 2 oz. over 100 yds....

Bite detection is superb, the whole set-up weighs in at about 1-1/2pounds...I LOVE this little rod and reel.

I'd say that the Predator, in 2-1/4# would be a good place to start.


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 28, 2007)

sounds interesting. these specialized carp rods must not be very popular here in the states. seems like they are big in UK. 

i just recently started looking for a surf rod but I wasn't happy with the stiff brooms sticks made to toss a 8oz. of lead yuck! I'm all about lightness and senstitivity. I was looking into a light steelhead rod but I'm reall yconsidering a carp rod now.

thanks


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been searching the web for carps and there anre quite a few out there. can you reccomend some rods besides the predator? taht would be ideal for surf? I just want to compare. there are so many carp rods made my manufacures that I have never heard of. I'm not sure where to begin looking

I'd prefer to order from a u.s retailor.

any feedback would be appreciated 
thanks


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

How much ya wanna spend??


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

There are a few US websites that sell these Carp rods. Check my link out and there's most listed right there. Resistance Tackle, Big Carp Tackle and Wackerbaits to name a few. Good Luck.


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 28, 2007)

bartyb, I'm looking to spend under $100 in the $69-$99 price range is comfortable. an 11' light fast action woruld be about perfect. I deffinately don't want a wet noodle rod. sensitivity and fluffy soft tip is nice but I do need some backbone. 

can jigs be fished fairy easy with these rods?

I'll check out the link and see what I can find.
thanks for the feedback.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, Jigs can be fished with these rods..very well in fact...Squidjigwharehouse.com is where I got mine.."strong 390" 13' carp rod...Had it for 3 years now without fail..excellent for a cheap rod..I paid 49.00 on ebay for it,and like I said 3 years of service..not a bad return in my book. It is getting to the point of needing to be redone..I am going to re wrap it with quality components and it will be good to go for years to come...You can spend upwards of 300.00 on some of these rods..IMO it is not nessecary..I bought it for a $#!ts and giggles rod and it has become my lightweight favorite.It is rung as a spinner but i use it both ways..I will redo the same way with fuji lowriders and cork split grip.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

I thought I'd chime in since I have some experience with most of the rods mentioned in this thread. I've fished the Predator 11' 2.25lb TC($59), the 390 Strong Carp 13' 3lb TC($40) that Barty mentioned and currently have a 12' 3lb TC Shimano Nexave ($139). 

For the money, the Predator can't be beat. A light rod with good bite detection that can be fished both spinning and conventional. The 390 Strong Carp was not to my liking. It seemed top-heavy and had some quality issues which made me put it in the closet. To be fair, the squidjig guy offered to replace the rod free of charge, I simply haven't returned it. That being said it could still sling 2-3oz outta sight. My favorite right now is the Nexave (from Wacker). Light and responsive, with enough backbone to handle a larger fish if that should occur. This rod , like RR's, will send 2oz 100+ yds with an easy overhead thump. 

BTW, great board you guys got here.

Mike


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 28, 2007)

oh welcome aboard. I'm new here as well. yes it is a cool board. I spend an hour just browsing the gallery.


tyhanis for sharing. I tell you... the Pred is looking pretty good. How many guides dose the pred have? I'll keep searching thouhg... I was looking at the berkley B series rods too.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

johhyutah,

The Predator has ten guides, one on the butt section and nine on the tip section.:fishing: 

Mike


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

You guys out there...quit carping ...there are a few of us out there who have carp rods for casting metal lures in the surf .....nothing like carping about it.....  sea level has a top of the line one ...a Shimano


----------

